# Food bill per week when bulking?



## Livebig14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering how much you spend on food per week when your bulking?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 16, 2011)

Food bill for Sarah and me per week is about $225-275.  We shop mostly at Sam's/Costco but do buy meats at a local butcher shop that sells great quality meats at a decent price.

That doesn't include the cost of a lunch or dinner out per week.


----------



## J_Bo (Jun 16, 2011)

Probably $60-$70 for just myself, with one meal out per week. My wife doesn't train but probably spends more on food than I do.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Food bill for Sarah and me per week is about $225-275.  We shop mostly at Sam's/Costco but do buy meats at a local butcher shop that sells great quality meats at a decent price.
> 
> That doesn't include the cost of a lunch or dinner out per week.


thanks man.  So what do you think it would cost for just you then?


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 16, 2011)

J_Bo said:


> Probably $60-$70 for just myself, with one meal out per week. My wife doesn't train but probably spends more on food than I do.


How do you get by on $70 a week when bulking?  If you buy 7 steaks a week thats $35 right there at $5 a piece


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

J_Bo said:


> Probably $60-$70 for just myself, with one meal out per week. My wife doesn't train but probably spends more on food than I do.


 
damn. Do you hunt for most of your meat? Thats like 2 chinese food dinners for me.


----------



## Darkcity (Jun 16, 2011)

$200.00 week at the grocery store most of the cost is meats tri tip steaks, ground turkey, 95% lean ground beef, and cant forget the chicken breast and they look like turkey breast they are so huge! Lol


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 16, 2011)

i seriously don't see how some of you spend so much.....for me without my bag of eas whey from sam's, my actual food while bulking is about $50/wk.....that's just food and not my total grocery bill as we all buy extra shit there for the bathroom, cleaning, etc.....


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah darkcity thats about what I spend as well I dont know how people can get by with only $70 a week.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 16, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i seriously don't see how some of you spend so much.....for me without my bag of eas whey from sam's, my actual food while bulking is about $50/wk.....that's just food and not my total grocery bill as we all buy extra shit there for the bathroom, cleaning, etc.....


what do you buy when you bulk?  I still dont understand how you can possibly get all the food you need for $50 a week


----------



## Darkcity (Jun 16, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> what do you buy when you bulk?  I still dont understand how you can possibly get all the food you need for $50 a week


Right i eat all day every 2 or 3 hours if i dont i shrink lol


----------



## minimal (Jun 16, 2011)

I think about $80 for me if i don't eat out.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 16, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> what do you buy when you bulk?  I still dont understand how you can possibly get all the food you need for $50 a week



it might be closer to $70/wk for groceries

5lb bag of rice or 10lbs potatoes
3-4 bags of chicken breasts
7-10 lettuce
a few lbs or green veggies
peanut butter
a dozen cans of tuna
5-6 dozen eggs
container oatmeal

that's about it.......i'll break up the monotony and eat some dollar menu or sushi or steak dinner a couple times a week too.....i get olive oil once a month and use salt and pepper and spices that i already have for flavoring.....


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 16, 2011)

I haven't tried to bulk in a long time. The older you get the harder the cut becomes.  So my food bill for maintenance is around $100 per week, just for me.  It is about the half for my wife who is a distance runner/cardio bunny.  So our food bill is about $150 per week without going out to eat.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 16, 2011)

it's funny though that cutting costs me more than bulking at the grocery store


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 17, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> it might be closer to $70/wk for groceries
> 
> 5lb bag of rice or 10lbs potatoes
> 3-4 bags of chicken breasts
> ...


alright man.  makes sense you eat a lot of bulk chicken.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 17, 2011)

I spend more when cutting it seems. Better quality meat more supps and fresh veggies adds up. When im bulking i can get away with morre pasta and canned food. Id say myself $200 a week sometimes more.


----------



## tubbednova (Jun 18, 2011)

When i bulked it was cheaper around $100 mainly because of whole milk,p/b,ect
Now i don't bulk or cut just live without that headache i spend around $140-160w/k
Just more fresh veggies and fruit my protein changes from meal to meal(lean,fat)
Happier with a meal plan that i can eat everyday and if i want to put on muscle train less lean out train more doesn't get any simpler then that.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 18, 2011)

tubbednova said:


> When i bulked it was cheaper around $100 mainly because of whole milk,p/b,ect
> Now i don't bulk or cut just live without that headache i spend around $140-160w/k
> Just more fresh veggies and fruit my protein changes from meal to meal(lean,fat)
> Happier with a meal plan that i can eat everyday and if i want to put on muscle train less lean out train more doesn't get any simpler then that.


good idea man.  But I dont mind the force feeding


----------



## MidwestBeast (Jun 18, 2011)

Hardly anything. I have hypothyroidism (that was just finally disagnosed about 5 months ago), so I could bulk on like 2500 cals while doing cardio and lifting daily...lol.


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 18, 2011)

Good thing I have a business account set up with a meat warehouse. I can get everything I need for about $200 a month


----------



## niki (Jun 18, 2011)

For a family of five - three boys, ages 17, 15, and 11 - with the two teens lifting, Dad lifting/bulking, and me lifting/cutting, we spend around $1100 a month.  

Everything from costco - and I'm not talking little cans of tuna, but the big restaurant size cans of everything, bags of chicken breasts, hamburger, bulk fresh veggies to the tune of 7lbs of spinach a week, 6lbs of broccoli, a few dozen apples, four or five bulk containers of greek yogurt, 3.5lbs of cottage cheese, 6 dozen egggs, five pounds of cheese, 6lbs of protein powder weekly.....you guys get the idea....

It's brutal.....in the past we raised almost all of our own meat, eggs, and dairy.....can't say it was cheaper, but the quality was amazing.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 18, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thanks man. So what do you think it would cost for just you then?


 
$125-150 most likely. But if the wife wasn't eating I would eat a lot simpler. I make a lot of dinners for us that I wouldn't make for myself. I'd eat really plain.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jun 18, 2011)

Back in Russia food eats me.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not bulking, nor have I ever really. But I just wanted to toss in the suggestion of people buying the whole chicken, rather than just the breasts, to keep the costs down. Also, beware of frozen varieties of breasts, you are buying more water than protein.

Most of the time, you can get a whole chicken with two breasts for less than it would cost to buy two breasts packaged separately. Its very easy to catch it when chickens are on sale, $5-6 cdn per bird, and break it down into parts for freezing. Legs, thighs, breasts, and wings. I also save the carcases for chicken stock.

I like this option because I can choose what I eat each day based on what I am doing.. and cheat day/meal can be wings! 

If you catch tuna on sale, it doesn't have to be as expensive. And eggs aren't so bad as they are. Decent protein ideas don't have to cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 19, 2011)

I am bulking on about 3200 Calories and hit up Costco twice a month.  I am single, and live alone.  Each visit usually costs me anywhere between $100-$180.  

Rice
Chicken
Lean Ground
Spinach
Lettuce
Apples
The 5 Dozen Pack of Eggs
Oatmeal

Supplements I keep to ordering online.  Saves a shit ton of money.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 19, 2011)

niki said:


> For a family of five - three boys, ages 17, 15, and 11 - with the two teens lifting, Dad lifting/bulking, and me lifting/cutting, we spend around $1100 a month.
> 
> Everything from costco - and I'm not talking little cans of tuna, but the big restaurant size cans of everything, bags of chicken breasts, hamburger, bulk fresh veggies to the tune of 7lbs of spinach a week, 6lbs of broccoli, a few dozen apples, four or five bulk containers of greek yogurt, 3.5lbs of cottage cheese, 6 dozen egggs, five pounds of cheese, 6lbs of protein powder weekly.....you guys get the idea....
> 
> It's brutal.....in the past we raised almost all of our own meat, eggs, and dairy.....can't say it was cheaper, but the quality was amazing.


wow holy shit $1100 a month is like a mortgage


----------



## J.thom (Jun 21, 2011)

150+ at the groccery store + what ever it cost to eat out with the GF that week. f
fuark lol


----------



## King. (Jun 21, 2011)

livebig14 said:


> hey guys just wondering how much you spend on food per week when your bulking?


 
$40.00


----------



## tomjone20 (Jun 21, 2011)

Too much:
My fiancee and I both train and our grocery bill ranges from 400 to 500 a month + we like to go out so that's another 600 a month.  So about a grand?!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 21, 2011)

We spend between $250 ~ $300 every 2 weeks at Kings + another $200 ~ $300 at Sams at least once a month.  It costs a ton to eat healthy.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 21, 2011)

I am sure my grocery bills would be less had there been no GF involved but I would spend 110-150 every ten days.  Now she pays for the groceries and I have to watch her like a hawk as she doesn't do well with the idea of healthy food.  Shit, she came back one day with 73/27 hamburger, that was the last time mind you.  I am going to get a big deep freeze as I hear Sam's has one for under $200 and then start buying meat in bulk and when it is on sale.  I eat too much of it and it is an easy way to save cash.  Next in line is buying a whole side of beef or the whole damn cow, you come out so far ahead I don't see why not to do it.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 21, 2011)

King. said:


> $40.00


how much do you weigh?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 22, 2011)

King. said:


> $40.00



Yeah, what are you eating?  Rice and beans?  My weekly dog food bill is more that that.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 22, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> Yeah, what are you eating?  Rice and beans?  My weekly dog food bill is more that that.


lol


----------



## Gfy55 (Jun 22, 2011)

$175 every 10 days


----------



## GMO (Jun 22, 2011)

Not including my protein powder and bars...$100-150.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 22, 2011)

I spend atleast a 100 week on food... Otherwise its too mundane.... 6 bags chicken does not cut it for me I need salmon, beef, turkey, steak, ribs (beef and pork), Oat meal, flaxseed cereal, fiber English muffins with chunky peanut butter, whole wheat pastas, pinto beans, and rices...oh yeah and frozen veggies.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 22, 2011)

Went to Sam's yesterday and spent almost $365,  that will last us two weeks. 75% of it was my food, eggs, chicken, lean ground beef, steak, oats, veggies and fruits, peanut butter, rice and seasonings.


----------



## J_Bo (Jun 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> damn. Do you hunt for most of your meat? Thats like 2 chinese food dinners for me.



Something like that. I guess I kind of have an unfair advantage, because my grandparents raise cattle. I buy a cow from them and have it processed. Over a year's worth of meat for a few hundred bucks. Also, I shoot a deer or two. Venison for the year for around $100. Venison is a staple for me. High red meat protein with very little fat.

So I buy chicken, rice, pasta, potatoes, eggs, bread, milk, vegetables, and condiments and that's about it. SO maybe if you divide the costs of those meats and add that to my bill, it might be closer to $80 a week.


----------

